# For sale



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

TFO BOB CLOUSER 9 WT for sale 175.00


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

Price drop

150.00


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

Any takers at 125.00


----------

